# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions >  Discussion - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MouseCustomizations

## Elfy

Please use this thread for discussion regarding

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MouseCustomizations

Support threads should be posted in normal forums.

Thank you.

----------


## max12354678910

In my /etc/X11/   is no xorg.conf only xoeg.conf.failsave

----------


## howefield

You'll have more luck if you post in the Hardware forum.

----------


## robkam

Please update this page otherwise it's a waste of peoples time! Tools like xbindkeys, xvt, wmctrl, xdotool no longer function with Wayland.

----------


## coffeecat

> Please update this page otherwise it's a waste of peoples time! Tools like xbindkeys, xvt, wmctrl, xdotool no longer function with Wayland.


So you create a forum account especially to make that demand, and log out after only 3 minutes? Who is going to update a 9-year old page? It's a community wiki. Why don't you update it?

Thread closed.

----------

